# The Predator: Arnold Schwarzenegger wird nicht dabei sein



## Icetii (7. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Predator: Arnold Schwarzenegger wird nicht dabei sein* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Predator: Arnold Schwarzenegger wird nicht dabei sein*


----------



## Spiritogre (7. April 2017)

Na, Arnold spielt ja inzwischen so ziemlich überall mit aber bei so einer Verarschung, immerhin wird das ein Kinderfilm, die Hauptrolle ist ein Zehnjähriger,  da will er dann zum Glück dann aber doch nicht seinen Namen in den Dreck ziehen lassen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (7. April 2017)

ein predator-remake? dazu kann ich nur sagen: 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-9-Te-DPbSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Gott, hört sich Arnie im Original wirklich so beschissen an???

Gesegnet sei die deutsche Synchro. Und Thomas Danneberg. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## linktheminstrel (7. April 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh Gott, hört sich Arnie im Original wirklich so beschissen an???
> 
> Gesegnet sei die deutsche Synchro. Und Thomas Danneberg.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



ich sag nur die perfekte killermaschine aus der zukunft mit einem gewaltigen steirerakzent


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> ich sag nur die perfekte killermaschine aus der zukunft mit einem gewaltigen steirerakzent


Ist jetzt nicht so als wenn ich Arnie noch nie im Original gehört hätte, in Terminator passte ja das Emotionslose in seiner Stimme, aber hier... Die Szene wirkt so total unfreiwillig komisch. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (7. April 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh Gott, hört sich Arnie im Original wirklich so beschissen an???



Noch nie im Original geguckt? DER Garant schlechthin für einen sehr lustigen Filmabend! 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pDxn0Xfqkgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Noch nie im Original geguckt?


Predator zumindest nicht.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Exar-K (8. April 2017)

Wenn sogar Arnie ein Skript ablehnt, sollten sich die Autoren Gedanken machen.


----------

